# Vex option



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Just an FYI if u have a lowrance hds5 or similar model instead of spending $400 on a vex or marcum for about $200 u can get a set up to use ur fish finder as a sonar I bought mine at reedssports.com now I have my lake chips with me gps everything can't wait to use it


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

You're gonna love using it on the ice. I have an elite 5 icemachine. Sonar over flasher for me.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I have my 522 set up like that as well. Works good.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I set uo my 522 iGPS (internal GPS) with this "ice pack" 3 yrs ago. Love it. Take my way-points and my fabulous fish finder everywhere on the ice with me. Couldn't be happier!!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Do you know if it will work with a hdi-7????


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I "personally" could NOT answer that.............sorry.


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey guys, just a heads up; those LCD are battery hogs. My buddy uses his all the time when we go out and he loves his too.... BUT, he has to carry an extra battery with him cause his conks out after a few hours. My Vex FL-18 can run a couple days on a charge. Oh yeah those batteries are heavy too! So there is a down side to those types if you're considering a new unit.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

itsbeal said:


> Hey guys, just a heads up; those LCD are battery hogs. My buddy uses his all the time when we go out and he loves his too.... BUT, he has to carry an extra battery with him cause his conks out after a few hours. My Vex FL-18 can run a couple days on a charge. Oh yeah those batteries are heavy too! So there is a down side to those types if you're considering a new unit.


Finding this to be true. Last season i used a lowrance M68C and loved it. No problem with battery life at all. Decided this season that i would upgrade to a BIGGER screen in the series so i got the elite 5 icemachine. Great unit that is easy to read and understand, BUT i've noticed that the battery life is nothing like i had with my 68. On a full charge with a 7ah, i'm getting a little over 4 hours. Thought it might be the battery so i bought a new 7ah, made sure it had a full charge, and took it out saturday. Same thing. I charge both batteries and take the extra with me to get me thru the day for the last 2 trips out. Decided that i'm going to try a 9ah so ordered it saturday from fishusa and got it yesterday. Gonna give it a try tomorrow and i'll post if it makes any diffrence. Taking a second battery just in case. Really nice unit but i guess they have their flaws like every other good unit out there.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have an m68 and even with GPS on I can go two days as well. 

It's the screen that kills it on the 5 inchers, do not have your backlight turned up all the way that is what is kiling it or turn off GPS if you have that ability. 

Having it down a notch or two will save you a ton of battery.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have the M68C and like it for the GPS but still much prefer my vex for actual fishing.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> I have an m68 and even with GPS on I can go two days as well.
> 
> It's the screen that kills it on the 5 inchers, do not have your backlight turned up all the way that is what is kiling it or turn off GPS if you have that ability.
> 
> Having it down a notch or two will save you a ton of battery.


Thanks. I just backed it down a couple notches. I'll see how it goes in the morning. Also turned off the navigation.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

That should help a bunch, the operation doesn't kill it the bright backlit screen is always the culprit. They are nice screens though!


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Got mine today taking it out tomorrow for a test run weathers gona suck but I've waited long enough Gota try it out. Fish better be biting


----------

